# Darse una paliza



## ageraldo

Darse una paliza... Lo qué significa?


----------



## Tomby

Ficar muito fatigado, quase até a extenuação depois de trabalhar o de fazer um grande esforço físico. Imagine um desportista depois de correr uma maratona: _"El tío se ha dado una paliza"_ (na linguagem popular).  
Cumprimentos!


----------



## Lusitania

Tombatossals,

Também não pode ser "dar uma pancada"? Li a expressão em alguns contextos que pensei que fosse esse o seu significado.

Obrigada


----------



## COOKIE7

Olá Ageraldo!

En México, "darse una paliza" significa pelearse a golpes. Tal vez entre 2 hombres....

Saludos y espero te sea útil!




ageraldo said:


> Darse una paliza... Lo qué significa?


----------



## Lusitania

Pois no sul de portugal no Algarve, diz-te também paliça e se alguém me ameaça com uma paliçada já sei que tenho que fugir. 

Estive a ver na *RAE*:
*paliza**.**1.* f. Serie de golpes dados con un palo o con cualquier otro medio o instrumento.*2.* f. Esfuerzo que produce agotamiento.*3.* f. coloq. Derrota amplia que alguien inflige o padece en una disputa o en cualquier enfrentamiento, juego, competición deportiva, etc. _¡Vaya paliza que recibió jugando al mus!_*4.* com. coloq. Persona muy pesada y latosa. _Nadie quiere saber de él, porque es un paliza._ http://forum.wordreference.com/U. t. en pl. c. sing.http://forum.wordreference.com/ _Un palizas._
*dar la *~*.**1.* fr. coloq. Soltar un discurso fastidioso.


----------



## Tomby

Lusitania said:


> Tombatossals,
> Também não pode ser "dar uma pancada"? Li a expressão em alguns contextos que pensei que fosse esse o seu significado.
> Obrigada


*Lusitania, tem toda a razão!  *
Eu só dei uma definição "popular", mas é como você diz, ou seja, quando duas pessoas brigam e trocam pancadas. É a definição principal. 
Eu apenas me referiu a ficar muito cansado depois de fazer um grande esforço: "_Ayer pinté toda la casa de mi suegra y me he dado una gran paliza_" 
Obrigado pela correcção!


----------



## salmonia

Outra definiçao pode ser num senso mais "popular" e usada pelos jovens é ter uma relaçao amorosa longe (mas pode ser ligeira) que demora muito e por isso e muito fatigosa e fican como si tivesse feito um grande esforço= darse una paliza haciendo algo que requiere esfuerzo físico.


----------



## Lusitania

As boas vindas à Salmonia 

É interessante ver como as línguas têm estes termos com vários significados. Aqui dizemos que a língua portuguesa é traiçoeira porque às vezes os termos geram confusão. Sobretudo entre o português e o espanhol existem termos iguais com significados diferentes que podem gerar alguns problemas na comunicação


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Caro AGeraldo,
Pelo visto você é do Brasil também. Em minha experiência com o espanhol, quando ouvia alguém dizendo esta frase "dar una paliza", em minha mente a traduzia para o português como "dar uma surra". 
Fulano llevose una paliza de Alfredo. 
Esta frase pode ser tanto no sento físico (luta), como em um jogo qualquer. Flamengo ha dado una paliza en Vasco.   
Abraço.


----------



## Lusitania

Sim, como em Portugal. Se vai dar uma paliza é para se fugir 

Abraços


----------



## mangohomme

It means "to beat the shit out of...". A bit vulgar but true...


----------



## Rayines

Otro significado en el lunfardo argentino es _tomar estupefacientes_: ("Darse la biaba/una paliza").


----------



## Cosmic

Faltó aclarar que "darse una panzada" , al menos en Argentina , es comer hasta hartarse , lo cual no tiene nada que ver con el tema en cuestión .Desconocía la acepción que acaba de exponer mi compatriota.


----------



## pickypuck

Cosmic said:


> Faltó aclarar que "darse una panzada" , al menos en Argentina , es comer hasta hartarse , lo cual no tiene nada que ver con el tema en cuestión.


 
Al otro lado del charco también (y no me refiero al Uruguay  ).

¡Olé!


----------

